# Chewing wifeys shoes



## Butchcass (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi, we have been having issues with Dex when leaving him alone for a few hours and on 1 occasion it was over night.

He has been chewing my wife's shoes/sandals, the thing is though he wont chew mine?? Only the wife's and my baby daughters??

Is this a "your a female so I'm gonna chew all your stuff" or just coincidence?

Cheers

Cass


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

No idea if it's just a preference for your wife's shoes but until I knew Poppy had completely passed the chewing stage I never left anything out that I would be unhappy if she chewed. She did have a penchant for the chair legs in the conservatory so I bought some bitter apple spray and kept repeating the application at intervals.

Maybe Dex is bored, perhaps leave him with a stuffed kong or something else to occupy him while he is alone and just put away the stuff you don't want him chewing.


----------



## Butchcass (Jan 25, 2012)

He gets a kong stuffed with peanut butter, a weighted treat tower and has a stagbar to keep him busy and the only place we can keep him is in the hall by the front door and the shoe rack is right there staring him in the face.

I think he just a bit of a fetish for heels! :crazy:


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Can you not put the shoes somewhere else? Each person puts their shoes in their room/wardrobe, sort of thing. Unless you can afford to keep replacing shoes it could turn out to be an expensive fetish Dex has.

Does Dex have a crate? You could put the shoes in there .


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

> Does Dex have a crate? You could put the shoes in there .


That made me _really_ laugh out loud! I nearly fell off my chair!


----------



## isleofcebu (Mar 25, 2012)

You left your dog alone overnight???!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Perhaps yours are just too whiffy for him to chew. Seriously, just seperate the dog from the shoes...


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

isleofcebu said:


> You left your dog alone overnight???!


^ also this???


----------



## Butchcass (Jan 25, 2012)

No I didn't leave him overnight, he chewed the shoes over night whilst we were in bed. 
Do any of these anti-chew sprays work well and would they smell if I was to put it on the shoes/shoe rack??


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Is this a "your a female so I'm gonna chew all your stuff" or just coincidence?


No, it's a "ah - there's some nice toys to chew thing" If you want to save your shoes (or your wife's shoes) put them away. Dogs don't understand the difference between what is theirs and what is not when young, so do the sensible thing and puppy proof the house putting away anything you don't want chewed. There could be any number of things why she hasn't chewed your shoes - harder, smellier etc, but none of it has anything to do with any thought out plan!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Butchcass said:


> Do any of these anti-chew sprays work well and would they smell if I was to put it on the shoes/shoe rack??


It's a bit like the anti-nail biting lacquer. Some people can tolerate the taste and still bite their nails, some people go "eurghhhhhhhhhh". Depends on the dog.

It doesn't smell nasty. It contains Isopronanol so does smell of that when first sprayed but once it's dry it's the bitter taste that is supposed to act as a deterrant. It would need to be reapplied as it wears off after a while. Also be aware that it warns "may stain surfaces" so shoes might be affected.

*Grannicks Bitter Apple*


----------



## Butchcass (Jan 25, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> but none of it has anything to do with any thought out plan!


Tell that to my wife! She is going mad haha


----------



## gally (Jul 13, 2012)

My new lab puppy chews all manners of shoes, slippers, fluffy socks can actually remove my slippers of my feet when sitting, clever dog. If not put away immediately so am constantly reminding everyone to be more tidy or they will have no footware left. My husband in his wisdom decided to sprinkle clove oil on our stoney, slate garden path to act as a deterrent as he also likes playing with and mouthing stones. Which made me freak as I was scared he would swallow one but far too many too many to cover and he didn't think of the rain !! You can try rubbing clove oil in places that you don't want chewed indoors, worth a try and a little goes along way.


----------

